# Submerged Logs



## The Stein (Mar 26, 2012)

So recently I have been pulling up these logs out of a Minnesota lake/swamp that I live on. They are cut on one side and are log on the other. They are like the top peice of a log when you mill it. (Sorry 10th grade English and new to this.) They seem to have been submerged for a while and look pretty cool. They are a variety of lengths and some were broken off a long time ago, and they have a very tight grain also.
Any information about these, what they are, or what to do with them would be great.


----------



## Itchytoe (Dec 17, 2011)

Got some pictures? Hard to identify without them.


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

Welcome to the forum.

The thing to remember pictures and details help get better answers.

Oh besides that we like pictures.


----------



## bob sacamano (Jan 24, 2012)

ive seen the tv show 'swamp loggers' and always thought.....
how / where do they market the logs ? 

id love to get my hands on some really nice old wide and tight grain cherry or other species


----------



## The Stein (Mar 26, 2012)

Ok will try to get some pictures


----------

